# Live Report!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well been out here about an hour and already got a slot redfish! Water and weather is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I should not be where I really am..... in front of this computer..... Nice, thanks for the report and pic!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice catch! I am at work looking at the beach and wishing I brought a rod n reel for afterwards.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice catch man. Wish I was there.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job boys!!! You guys are the "WONDER TWINS"!!!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Just caught a nice black drum!


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

hell yeah, good job. i am liking the up to date pics!!!!!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Good job, Wish I was out there also instead of at work. Bring on the pomps!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Just caught two more! One over slot threw him back! The other 24 inches! Awesome day!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nothing lately! Moved over a little to a deeper cut! Will see if it produces?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Anybody else out fishing?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah! There are a few out! Lots of people out looking around!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

We are still here.... No hits. Gonna hang a little longer and then go clean some fish.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well had a great day! Headed home to the fam and gonna clean some fish!


----------



## 85stang (Sep 10, 2011)

what are yall using???


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

and what beach did yall head towards?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

We used fresh peeled shrimp and we were E.O.P


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Check out the blue head on the third red. That thing was beautiful!!!


----------

